# Barnes TTSX 168 vs Nosler Partitions 165 Trophy Grade in .308



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Given that they shoot with equal accuracy out of the gun, which of these two bullets would you choose for your LE elk tag and why? 

This is probably a once in a lifetime experience for my wife and I want the very best bullet for the job. What do you guys think?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Barnes TTSX, tons of videos and threads to support why, not to mention I killed both of my elk with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nosler.

I've never seen or heard of a Partition not expanding. I have personally had a Barnes not expand on an elk. **** lucky I literally hit it right through the heart. (7STW @ 40 yards, lol... so much for using long range gun). Pinhole in, pinhole through heart, pinhole out the far side.


-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

to be fair dallan, how many hotrods like your 7 are going to expand properly at 40? that thing is moving.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Swift A-Frames is what I switched over to. Similar to a Partition, but it has a harder lead nose than Nosler uses. They just smash through heavy bone, its a popular bullet in Africa and is what Federal loads in their premium bullet line.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In 308, I'd choose the Noslers. Good luck. ------SS


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Either - Dead is dead.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You need to drive Barnes fast for consistent expansion--strange that DallanC had an issue but its not a perfect world and all you can do is play the odds. If I were you I would opt for the 150 grain TSX driven as close to 3000 fps as you can safely get. Barnes are meant to shoot light for caliber loads because they don't shed weight upon impact. I shoot an 06' using 150 grain TSX and H4895. I can just about touch 3000 fps. I have killed 6 cow elk, one 310" 5x6 bull elk, a mountain goat, a handful of antelope, conservatively 15 whitetail deer, and several other misc. critters with that load and it has never failed me and always expanded. 


I would also choose the TSX over the tipped TSX any day of the week. Look at hornady's research on the various plastic tipped bullets, most disintegrate when pushed to super sonic speeds thereby negating any ballistic coefficient advantage. The TSX is tried and true.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I love a good bonded bullet and have little personal experience on game with solids....that being said...

There is a reason that Nosler uses the saying "Is it as good as a Partition?" in their advertising. I, however have found that Accubonds shoot better in many of my rifles so those are my go-to at this time.

I will be using TTSX's this year on Mulies if I can't get the AB's to group consistently out of one of my .270's by then. That will hopefully negate my lack of personal on game experience.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I love a good bonded bullet and have little personal experience on game with solids....that being said...
> 
> There is a reason that Nosler uses the saying "Is it as good as a Partition?" in their advertising. I, however have found that Accubonds shoot better in many of my rifles so those are my go-to at this time.
> 
> I will be using TTSX's this year on Mulies if I can't get the AB's to group consistently out of one of my .270's by then. That will hopefully negate my lack of personal on game experience.


You talked me into it. I bought 4 boxes of Nosler AB's to try out. I have 2 different .308 rifles so they should work in one of them.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Winglish said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > I love a good bonded bullet and have little personal experience on game with solids....that being said...
> ...


If they shoot anything like mine do, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------

